# Lep Gecko tank



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I already bought a custom 18 gallon tank with a built in screen top.I put in some calci-sand, a small piece of river wood, a 6" by 3" chunk of peat moss, a small fake plant, a waterdish, and a hollowed out half of a log.what else do i need?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

yo momma you lozer hahha


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> yo momma you lozer hahha


 you're a turd.

Just provide lots of hiding places, and make sure there is one over a heat mat, and one in a cool spot so they can regualte their temperature and be comfortable. I have just realised you are in california so i don't know if you provide heating or not. You don't need the moss as they come from desert enviroments.
In my setup i have lots of caves made from sand colored rocks. I will take a photo in a minute.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

The tank is as scratched as hell, but it is big.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this is almost the whole tank


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I think you've got everything you need. Play around with the lamp/mat for a while, make sure you get the temperature right.

-PK


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

r u planning on getting a baby/small leo?
if you are id consider taking the sand out for acouple moths and using moist paper towels, sand and baby leos dont mix well, sand can cause impaction and kill or severely shorten your geckos life... but sand is perfect if ur getting a 5in+ specimen


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

yes i am getting a baby but the sand is fine because it is Calci-sand and it is actually healthy for them if they swallow the sand.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

another thing which is better male or female? is one worth more then the other?heat pad or heat lamp?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

for a custom 18 you could put a male and 2 females...... i have a female and she is very enjoyable but if i had the pick id want a male. worth the same, unless its a diff color variation, id go with a heat pad(thats wat i have on mine) because they dont really need light and it evaporates the water to create humidity w/out havin direct light (my 7g custom is the same footprint as a 10gallon but its not as high so puttin a heatlamp on that would burn and light up everything)....... i forgot u had calci sand as long as it is fine sand it shouldnt be a problem.. make sure to use a vitamin supplement for crickets! you will really love this animal, they are kind and docile lizards that let you handle them and look awesome. gl with your new gecko im sure you will love it!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

TormenT said:


> for a custom 18 you could put a male and 2 females...... i have a female and she is very enjoyable but if i had the pick id want a male. worth the same, unless its a diff color variation, id go with a heat pad(thats wat i have on mine) because they dont really need light and it evaporates the water to create humidity w/out havin direct light (my 7g custom is the same footprint as a 10gallon but its not as high so puttin a heatlamp on that would burn and light up everything)....... i forgot u had calci sand as long as it is fine sand it shouldnt be a problem.. make sure to use a vitamin supplement for crickets! you will really love this animal, they are kind and docile lizards that let you handle them and look awesome. gl with your new gecko im sure you will love it!










............thank you


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> yes i am getting a baby but the sand is fine because it is Calci-sand and it is actually healthy for them if they swallow the sand.










popular urban legend. You must use paper towels for juviniles. There have been many cases of adult leo's becoming impacted on calci-sand so its definately no worth the risk of keeping a young gecko on it. You'll just have to trust me on this. As fo eating the sand being healthy, its true that they need extra calcium, but the best was of giving them this it to properly dust the food and provide a dish of finely ground cuttlefish shell in the tank.

You should also have a humid hide in the tank. these are best made using a margerine tub or small tupperwere tub with a "door" cut into it. line the bottom on the hide with vermiculite or moss (anything that will hold water well).


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

actually calci sand does no harm as it is much larger than normal sand so can't get in their scales. It doesn't do any harm when ingested either and in the wild they regualrly eat sand to help digest food and gain extra calcium. Do you think they walk on paper towels in the wild? They come from desert areas like pakistan so are adapted to sandy conditions. I can't understand what you think will happen if a juvenile is allowed to walk on calci sand.


----------



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

sounds like a good set up, get lots of hiding. I used slate pieces and they seem to enjoy crawling in and out. My leos also like to dig and fill the water dish with sand, so try to put the water dish away from the decorations if possible.


----------

